# Shimano Nexus Inter-3 clicking when pedaling



## danGlus (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi,
I've recently got a Kona Africa bike with Shimano Nexus Inter-3 internal geared hub.
For some reason, it makes freewheel-style clicking sounds when pedaling in gears 2 & 3. The hub is silent when pedaling in the lowest gear (1).

I have tried to adjust the cable tension according to the instruction in shimano site - but it didn't help.

Originally, I thought that the cause of the noise is the coaster brake - but it doesn't explain why the hub is silent on gear #1.

Any ideas?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

Thats normal for most gear hubs, it's just the a ratchet that is being overtaken by the higher gear - when you switch down (by disengaging the current ratchet), that ratchet takes over.


----------



## eccentricbottombracket (Nov 13, 2006)

I am having the same experience with a SRAM I-Motion 3 disc hub. The pawls are audible in 2nd and 3rd gear. The pitch is uncannily similar to the chirping of a cricket.


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

eccentricbottombracket said:


> I am having the same experience with a SRAM I-Motion 3 disc hub. The pawls are audible in 2nd and 3rd gear. The pitch is uncannily similar to the chirping of a cricket.


Hi. I can't, for the life of me, find anything else on the i-Motion 3 on these boards. Heck, using the search function didn't turn up your post! 

Anyhoo, I'm very much interested in the i-Motion 3, and yours is the first post I've seen mentioning it. So, how does it perform?

I very much like the idea of a 3-speed: a middle gear for most times, an overdrive for downslopes and long straightaways, and an "underdrive"/bailout gear for uphills. I'm currently converting my hardtail MTB into my full-time SS commuter to simplify things and lighten it up. But the idea of a 3-speed as I said above, is just too tempting to pass up. So I'm trying to find out more about these 3-speed IGHs, but am having trouble finding enough info on them.

'would very much appreciate any inputs :thumbsup:


----------



## Dover (Jan 4, 2006)

danGlus said:


> Hi,
> I've recently got a Kona Africa bike with Shimano Nexus Inter-3 internal geared hub.
> For some reason, it makes freewheel-style clicking sounds when pedaling in gears 2 & 3. The hub is silent when pedaling in the lowest gear (1).
> 
> ...


This hub is supposed to make ratchet noises when in 2nd and 3rd. you can make it a bit quiter by putting in a bit more Nexus grease.
just make sure you use the right grease. if you use bearing grease, it will be too sticky and the hub will bung up.


----------



## ovianovichi (Apr 19, 2009)

*opinions on Shimano Nexus 3 speed*

Hi everybody,

I am also interested in a 3-speed hub (shimano nexus model). I was wondering if using one in the lowest gear makes any difference while going up a hill with a small inclination (10-20%). Is it easier with to ride up the while with the Shimano Nexus 3 speed or is just the same as using a bike with only one speed.

Many thanks !


----------

